# Garagenfund!



## Elmar Elfers (8. Juni 2021)

Letzte Woche trafe ich mich mit Kollege Peter. Er ist der Chef vom Skipper Bootshandel. In der Garage seines verstorbenen Vaters fand er einige alte Rollen. ZumTeil ungefischt, zum Teil äußerst reparaturbedürftig. Schaut mal, was da so in den Kisten schlummerter:


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Juni 2021)

Da gibt es doch bestimmt Abnehmer Interessenten, oder?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch bestimmt Abnehmer Interessenten, oder?


Bestimmt. Ich muss ihn mal fragen, was er damit machen möchte.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2021)

Interessante Rollen, besonders die beiden ABU Cardinal 40 und 70. Dazu noch eine ABU Ambassadeur 6500C und eine DAM Champion. Und natürlich die Shakespeare Sigma 2200-050. Und zum Schluß eine aus der Daiwa B Serie, koennte von der Größe her eine 150 R/L sein. Und die Daiwa Heckbremsrollen, da gab es ja viele, sieht aber nach JG aus. Alles in allem ein schoenes Konvolut, das sind die Funde, über die man sich freuen kann.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Interessante Rollen, besonders die beiden ABU Cardinal 40 und 70. Dazu noch eine ABU Ambassadeur 6500C und eine DAM Champion. Und natürlich die Shakespeare Sigma 2200-050. Und zum Schluß eine aus der Daiwa B Serie, koennte von der Größe her eine 150 R/L sein. Und die Daiwa Heckbremsrollen, da gab es ja viele, sieht aber nach JG aus. Alles in allem ein schoenes Konvolut, das sind die Funde, über die man sich freuen kann.


Die Daiwa ist eine DS 1650. Die Abu-Multis sind für mich einfach die schönsten Modelle. Habe auch noch eine 5501-C3 im Einsatz.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Die Daiwa ist eine DS 1650. Die Abu-Multis sind für mich einfach die schönsten Modelle. Habe auch noch eine 5501-C3 im Einsatz.


Die DS-Serie wurde Ende der 70er angeboten und ist eher minderer Qualität.

Sehr interessant zum Sammeln aber auch zu Fischen sind:
1., DAM Quick Champion 600 aus den 70er, die ist das Exportmodell zur DAM Championserie 700/700B und 800/800B
2., Die ABU Ambassadeur natürlich
3., die beiden ABU Cardinal 40 und 70 aus den 70ern. Da würde nur noch die Cardinal 60 fehlen, dann wäre die Serie komplett.


----------



## ragbar (15. Juni 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> 1., DAM Quick Champion 600 aus den 70er, die ist das Exportmodell zur DAM Championserie 700/700B und 800/800B


Sehen aus wie von Abu gebaut,Aber der Schnurfreigabeknopp ist anders.

Sind das Gunzenhausen-Kopien? Oder von Abu für DAM gebaut?

Weißt Du mehr?


----------



## eiszeit (15. Juni 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie von Abu gebaut,Aber der Schnurfreigabeknopp ist anders.
> 
> Sind das Gunzenhausen-Kopien? Oder von Abu für DAM gebaut?
> 
> Weißt Du mehr?


Ja, sehen ähnlich aus. Hab mal die 5600C neben die 700 gelegt.





Die Champion von DAM gab es noch in den Modellen:




700 und 700 B und




800 und 800 B

Die Champion`s  sind Made in West Germany, Gunzenhausen


----------



## ragbar (15. Juni 2021)

Vor allem die im mittleren bild links oben,mit meiner damaligen Lieblingsschnur Magic Flex und dem dunkelroten Knobby.
Fettes Double Lovelike.


----------

